# Stickers on the brim of hats



## ikonsign (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the 2" round stickers that are applied to the prim of baseball style hats are made out of special material? we are making our own line of hats and want to add our own decal, but want to be sure of what material is used for the decal. Any help would be very appreciated.. Thank you in advance.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it's just a metallic label. Also Check in the Promotional area.


----------



## ikonsign (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome. Let us know if you find them.


----------

